# Hiem joints for my 2003 rubicon



## Czuniga1516 (Feb 29, 2016)

I need some Hiem joints for my rubicon need em cause I break the oem ones like nothing


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Czuniga1516 said:


> I need some Hiem joints for my rubicon need em cause I break the oem ones like nothing


ASR may have them.


----------



## Czuniga1516 (Feb 29, 2016)

What is the tread pitch ect ??


----------



## Czuniga1516 (Feb 29, 2016)

Need em by Friday


----------

